# The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2015)

Dal 19 maggio sara' disponibile sulle piattaforme PC, PS4 e XBOX One, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, apprezzata serie RPG con una mappa 40 volte più grande di quella del capitolo precedente.

Molte migliorie sono state implementate in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, tra cui la completa esplorazione del mondo di gioco resa possibile con i viaggi a cavallo e la navigazione. 
Le regioni disponibili sono Skellige, Novigrad e No Mans Land ed e' possibile inoltre interagire con alcuni elementi dell'ambientazione che potranno rivelarsi utili negli scontri. E' stata aggiunta la possibilità di personalizzare il proprio equipaggiamento attraverso un sistema di crafting, rendendo così fondamentale potenziare il proprio witcher.
Di non poca importanza infine, quello che ha contraddistinto più di tutto i precedenti capitoli, è ancora una volta l'importanza di compiere delle scelte. Persino abbandonare la trama principale per dedicarsi alle quest secondarie avrà ripercussioni sul mondo di gioco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2015)

Gioco semplicemente epico!


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2015)

Lo aspetto da mesi, dev'esser una cosa mondiale!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo aspetto da mesi, dev'esser una cosa mondiale!!!



Esatto, anche io non vedo l'ora che esca.

P.S. Non riesco ad inserire il video del trailer, se riesci, potresti provare tu?


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)




----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo aspetto da mesi, dev'esser una cosa mondiale!!!


mentre aspetti ti consiglio Bloodborne che è davvero una bomba


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> mentre aspetti ti consiglio Bloodborne che è davvero una bomba



Non l'ho mai sentito, ma in ogni caso sto ancora finendo FarCry4, comprato a dicembre. Immagina quanto tempo c'ho per giocare  

Comunque questo titolo che mi hai dato lo terrò in considerazione per il futuro!


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai sentito, ma in ogni caso sto ancora finendo FarCry4, comprato a dicembre. Immagina quanto tempo c'ho per giocare
> 
> Comunque questo titolo che mi hai dato lo terrò in considerazione per il futuro!


fanno un sacco di pubblicità anche in tv di Bloodborne,è un'esclusiva Ps4,sicuramente tra i migliori giochi in circolazione.


----------



## Jino (11 Aprile 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> mentre aspetti ti consiglio Bloodborne che è davvero una bomba



Visto il gameplay, mi sembra un gioco tipo god of war, giusto?


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Visto il gameplay, mi sembra un gioco tipo god of war, giusto?


tipo Dark Souls,un pò meno gdr ma più action,difficoltà sempre ad alti livelli


----------



## vota DC (11 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Di non poca importanza infine, quello che ha contraddistinto più di tutto i precedenti capitoli, è ancora una volta l'importanza di compiere delle scelte. Persino abbandonare la trama principale per dedicarsi alle quest secondarie avrà ripercussioni sul mondo di gioco.



La cosa più soddisfacente della serie: rispondere "sono un witcher, uccido mostri e non mi occupo di politica" ogni volta che cercano di metterti in mezzo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Aprile 2015)

Il 19. maggio finira la mia vita sociale  Ormai aspetto da un anno o piu



mr.wolf ha scritto:


> tipo Dark Souls,un pò meno gdr ma più action,difficoltà sempre ad alti livelli



Alti livelli=una cosa che ti fa impazzire.

Io oggi lo ho venduto e mi prendo Shadow Of Mordor.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Maggio 2015)

Sta piovendo review da 90 in su. Non c'e la faccio piu ad aspettare. Fortunatamente ricevero il gioco gia questo venerdi - il giorno nel quale la mia vita sociale sara finita.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Io l'ho ordinato su Amazon, consegna garantita day one, spero mi arrivi lunedi comunque.. per ora non hanno ancora spedito


----------



## Jino (18 Maggio 2015)

Amazon me lo da in consegna in giornata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] , il gioco e stupendo, sto giocando praticamente in continuazione da venerdi.
Sono anni e anni che non ho piu giocato un gioca talmente divertente. Alcuni quest sono davvero toccanti e dramatici. Con i miei amici che lo hanno ne sto parlando in continuazione e delle scelta che abbiamo fatto.

L'atmosfera e stupenda, Velen e gigante e con grandissima atmosfera, la citta di Novigrad e semplicemente da mozzafiato. 

Forse si sente quanto adoro questo gioco


----------



## vota DC (18 Maggio 2015)

Ma gira fluido? I primi due capitoli non erano ottimizzati molto bene da quel punto di vista.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2015)

Io l'ho preso su Steam e lo sto scaricando, certo che i requisiti di sistema non scherzano (i5 2500K a 3.3GHz requisito minimo lol).


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> @Jino , il gioco e stupendo, sto giocando praticamente in continuazione da venerdi.
> Sono anni e anni che non ho piu giocato un gioca talmente divertente. Alcuni quest sono davvero toccanti e dramatici. Con i miei amici che lo hanno ne sto parlando in continuazione e delle scelta che abbiamo fatto.
> 
> L'atmosfera e stupenda, Velen e gigante e con grandissima atmosfera, la citta di Novigrad e semplicemente da mozzafiato.
> ...



Io l'ho cominciato ieri, purtroppo lavorando il tempo è veramente poco, anche ieri sera c'ho giocato giusto due orette. Comunque hai ragione davvero molto bello anche se sono ancora nella confusionaria fase di apprendimento di mille mila comandi. Poi a livello di storia sono andato avanti pochissimo, è troppo facile perdersi via a guardarsi attorno, ambientazioni fantastiche (sono appena uscito dalla prima locanda). Unico bug serio ieri mi è andata in errore 3-4 volte di fila la prima partita a carte uscendo dal gioco, poi qualche piccolo bug grafico ma niente di che. Unica cosa che per ora mi piace poco sono tutte le scritte all'interno dei menù veramente piccole, ho un 37 pollici eppure rispetto al solito bisognerebbe giocare almeno un metro più avanti, quando raccogli oggetti o navighi per il menù bisogna veramente tirare gli occhi.

Comunque giocone per ora, mi sbilancerà di più tra qualche settimana!


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho preso su Steam e lo sto scaricando, certo che i requisiti di sistema non scherzano (i5 2500K a 3.3GHz requisito minimo lol).



Si beh, per PC sicuramente a livello qualitativo è decisamente superiore, ma grazie tanto serve un pc pazzesco


----------



## Jino (19 Maggio 2015)

Comunque ragazzi all'interno del gioco ho trovato un libro, mappa di gioco, adesivi, cd della colonna sonora ed in futuro 16 dlc. Altro che certe case che manco le istruzioni ti mettono dentro!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Maggio 2015)

Ma quanto è op il segno quen potenziato? Dopo averlo sbloccato finisco ogni scontro con la vita al massimo.


----------



## Jino (21 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è op il segno quen potenziato? Dopo averlo sbloccato finisco ogni scontro con la vita al massimo.



Io per ora uso solo quello del fuoco, sono ancora un nubbo del gioco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io per ora uso solo quello del fuoco, sono ancora un nubbo del gioco


Se potenzi il secondo ramo del segno Quen, crei una sfera difensiva attorno a te stesso e ogni volta che i nemici colpiscono la barriera, ti curano per il danno assorbito. E' fortissimo


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2015)

Hanno tolto gli eventi quick time che rovinavano il secondo?


----------



## Jino (21 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se potenzi il secondo ramo del segno Quen, crei una sfera difensiva attorno a te stesso e ogni volta che i nemici colpiscono la barriera, ti curano per il danno assorbito. E' fortissimo



Ci proverò  Ma potenziato al massimo il secondo segno?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci proverò  Ma potenziato al massimo il secondo segno?


Questo qua:







Praticamente in situazioni critiche con lo scudo attivo ti fai colpire appositamente per recuperare vita, poi quando lo scudo scompare ritorni sulla difensiva finchè la barra dei segni non si refulla e rifai la stessa tattica finchè non recuperi vita.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Maggio 2015)

Io devo ancora finire il secondo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> mentre aspetti ti consiglio Bloodborne che è davvero una bomba


Non so come dividermi tra Mortal Kombat X e Bloodborne, The Witcher proprio non ci voleva


----------



## Eziomare (29 Maggio 2015)

l'ho visto giocare da mio cognato, allo sguardo di un semi-profano (il mio) sembra bellissimo questo gioco...non credo lo giochero' comunque, non è il mio genere, ora comunque ho adocchiato sulla playstation 4 il gioco di Alien, devo dire che mi intrippa alquanto.
Per la cronaca gioco solo a Fifa (con i comandi manuali e solo con i miei amici)


----------



## Jino (30 Maggio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo qua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si me l'ho cominciato a potenziare pure io quel segno 

Che giocone ragazzi!!!


----------



## vota DC (9 Giugno 2015)

Corre voce che manca


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Henselt


, quindi il sistema di trasferimento dal 2 al 3 è relativamente povero come quello dall'1 al 2 e non al livello di Mass Effect e quindi le scelte fatte precedentemente contano poco?


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2015)

Dopo mesi e mesi l'ho finito, il tempo è sempre poco ed il gioco lungo 

Che dire, secondo me il gioco è davvero bellissimo tranne qualche difetto qui e li. Di bug grafici ce ne sono, ma qui è comprensibile vista la vastità del mondo di gioco. 

La cosa peggiore secondo me è la lentezza e la pesantezza che si viene a creare all'intero di tutti i menù oggetti, crafting etc etc. Dopo un bel pò di ore quando ci sono tanti oggetti da calcolare diventa veramente tremendo. Non sento nessuno parlare di questa cosa, eppure per me è stata il difetto principale. Troppo poco snella la faccenda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dopo mesi e mesi l'ho finito, il tempo è sempre poco ed il gioco lungo



Io ci sto giocando da giugno e ancora non sono salpato a Skellige, nè ho trovato Ciri 

Ma prima o poi lo finirò, in questa vita o nell'altra


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ci sto giocando da giugno e ancora non sono salpato a Skellige, nè ho trovato Ciri
> 
> Ma prima o poi lo finirò, in questa vita o nell'altra



Guarda io lavorando ho compiuto una vera e propria impresa a finirlo


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Considerate che non ho mai fatto l'1 ma ho il 2 versione Xbox 360. Il tre lo prenderò per PS4. Il punto è... subirò defezioni per via del fatto che non si abbia nessun import?


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Considerate che non ho mai fatto l'1 ma ho il 2 versione Xbox 360. Il tre lo prenderò per PS4. Il punto è... subirò defezioni per via del fatto che non si abbia nessun import?



Io ho giocato solamente il 3. All'inizio c'è una parte in cui tu devi fare delle scelte, se hai giocato il secondo capisci chiaramente le domande e rispondi in base a quello che hai fatto nel secondo capitolo, cosi che il gioco si basi appunto su queste scelte. Anche se poi durante il gioco questo influisce praticamente zero se non in determinati dialoghi etc etc. Ma ripeto, ininfluente secondo me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Considerate che non ho mai fatto l'1 ma ho il 2 versione Xbox 360. Il tre lo prenderò per PS4. Il punto è... subirò defezioni per via del fatto che non si abbia nessun import?





Jino ha scritto:


> Io ho giocato solamente il 3. All'inizio c'è una parte in cui tu devi fare delle scelte, se hai giocato il secondo capisci chiaramente le domande e rispondi in base a quello che hai fatto nel secondo capitolo, cosi che il gioco si basi appunto su queste scelte. Anche se poi durante il gioco questo influisce praticamente zero se non in determinati dialoghi etc etc. Ma ripeto, ininfluente secondo me.



Aggiungo che in base alle risposte che si danno nella creazione del salvataggio di Witcher 2, si ottengono una manciata di missioni in più. Se Renegade ha giocato Witcher 2 e ha lasciato in vita certi personaggi, avrà delle sub quest in più e potrebbe essere supportato da questi personaggi.

Per coloro che non hanno giocato Witcher 2 (come me e Jino), i produttori consigliano di NON creare un salvataggio di W2 e di saltare quella parte iniziale (c'è un'opzione all'inizio).
In questo modo viene scelta la storia "canonica", quella che i produttori considerano "ufficiale".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Capolavoro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capolavoro



Ho appena finito l'espansione Hearts of Stone, anche quella è davvero stupenda.


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capolavoro



Concordo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo


Erano anni che un gioco non mi prendeva così, quando ci gioco passano 2/3 ore in un attimo. Spero non finisca mai...


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Erano anni che un gioco non mi prendeva così, quando ci gioco passano 2/3 ore in un attimo. Spero non finisca mai...



E' bello lungo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' bello lungo!


Levami una curiosità, ancora non sono salpato alle Skellige, una volta sulle isole ci sarà ancora tanto da fare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Levami una curiosità, ancora non sono salpato alle Skellige, una volta sulle isole ci sarà ancora tanto da fare?



Sarai a un terzo del gioco, probabilmente meno.
Skellige è completamente una nuova mappa enorme e sei solo a metà dell'atto 1, ancora non hai trovato Ciri e ce n'è ancora prima di questo..
Ci sono 3 atti in tutto, anche se gli ultimi due atti sono più brevi.

Poi se vuoi c'è anche già la prima espansione, che io consiglio perchè la storia è bellissima e costa solo 9 euro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sarai a un terzo del gioco, probabilmente meno.
> Skellige è completamente una nuova mappa enorme e sei solo a metà dell'atto 1, ancora non hai trovato Ciri e ce n'è ancora prima di questo..
> Ci sono 3 atti in tutto, anche se gli ultimi due atti sono più brevi.
> 
> Poi se vuoi c'è anche già la prima espansione, che io consiglio perchè la storia è bellissima e costa solo 9 euro.


Nemmeno la metà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno la metà



Se poi vuoi fare tutti i contratti, le missioni secondarie, e esplorare ogni cosa raddoppi la durata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se poi vuoi fare tutti i contratti, le missioni secondarie, e esplorare ogni cosa raddoppi la durata.


Diciamo che alterno esplorazione e contratti alle missioni principali. Adesso prima di salpare per le Skellige voglio ripulire un poco il Velen e Novigrad


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Levami una curiosità, ancora non sono salpato alle Skellige, una volta sulle isole ci sarà ancora tanto da fare?



A livello di storia sei circa a metà, dopo le skellige prende ritmo la faccenda. Però se decidi di fare anche tutte le quest secondarie allora non sei nemmeno a metà, ad un terzo appunto al massimo.


----------



## Sherlocked (30 Ottobre 2015)

Le quest non sono ripetitive ? e il sistema di combattimento ?


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Le quest non sono ripetitive ? e il sistema di combattimento ?



Le quest per quanto poco di base rimangono si un pò ripetitive, ma molto meno di tanti altri giochi a mio avviso. Non annoiano alla lunga. Il sistema di combattimento a me piace anche se oggettivamente ha qualche pecca che comunque non rovina l'esperienza di gioco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2015)

In un gioco di 1000000 ore open world è normale che qualcosa tenda a ripetersi, ma il bello di Witcher 3 è proprio il fatto che rispetto agli altri giochi del suo genere ogni missione, comprese le secondarie, ha sempre una storia e una sceneggiatura ben scritta.
Non sono mai semplici "vai lì e uccidi il mostro" o " vai lì e raccogli l'n-esimo oggetto uguale", c'è sempre un background dietro, e tante missioni anche minori hanno bivi o esiti diversi.

Poi ovvio, le meccaniche di gioco sono sempre più o meno le stesse.
Forse le missioni veramente ripetitive sono le cacce al tesoro. Però quelle dove si cercano i set leggendari sono belle.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Novembre 2015)

presa la day-one edition a 29 euro


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ho appena iniziato. Mi piace già. Prima di andare dal Grifone però volevo salire di un paio di livelli, cosi ho aiutato la tipa moribonda dall'erborista e ho trovato il fratello disperso del contadino. Sono quasi al livello 3, appena lo raggiungo plano dal grifone con rabbia. Fino ad ora ho giocato uno strigo più "positivo", che tende a salvaguardare onore e lealtà. Voi ?


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ho appena iniziato. Mi piace già. Prima di andare dal Grifone però volevo salire di un paio di livelli, cosi ho aiutato la tipa moribonda dall'erborista e ho trovato il fratello disperso del contadino. Sono quasi al livello 3, appena lo raggiungo plano dal grifone con rabbia. Fino ad ora ho giocato uno strigo più "positivo", che tende a salvaguardare onore e lealtà. Voi ?



Io l'ho finito mesi e mesi fa, due volte. Che capolavoro  Goditelo!


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho finito mesi e mesi fa, due volte. Che capolavoro  Goditelo!



Consigli ? Meglio essere cattivo ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Consigli ? Meglio essere cattivo ?



Il bello di questo gioco è che non ci sono scelte giuste o sbagliate, ogni decisione ha sempre le sue luci e le sue ombre.
Non è un gioco come GTA o Infamous, dove puoi scegliere una strada buona o cattiva.

Geralt è un personaggio buono e giusto, profondamente legato al suo codice d'onore, e cerca sempre di non intromettersi nelle questioni politiche o che non lo coinvolgono direttamente. Ma non sempre è possibile, come capirai.

Fatti guidare dal tuo istinto e scegli ogni azione in base a quello che faresti tu davvero in quel contesto.
Le conseguenze saranno sempre imprevedibili e a volte anche sorprendenti.


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Consigli ? Meglio essere cattivo ?



L'unico consiglio che ti do è di giocartelo come meglio credi. Poi volendo ti puoi fare il new game plus e allora li ti puoi seguire anche guide, per prendere trofei e capire meglio come possono andare a finire le cose.


----------



## Sherlocked (11 Dicembre 2015)

Per esempio, quando i tizi ti rompono le scatole fuori dalla locanda, ho risposto la prima opzione, qualcosa tipo "tre contro uno ? coraggiosi.." che ha dato il via alla rissa. Anche se il mio scopo non era propriamente menare le mani. Come faccio a capire quale opzione fa cosa ? Forse, vedendo il contesto, avrei dovuto intuire che provocarli sul coraggio non era la scelta giusta per placarli. Ma a usare il segno della mente non me la sentivo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per esempio, quando i tizi ti rompono le scatole fuori dalla locanda, ho risposto la prima opzione, qualcosa tipo "tre contro uno ? coraggiosi.." che ha dato il via alla rissa. Anche se il mio scopo non era propriamente menare le mani. Come faccio a capire quale opzione fa cosa ? Forse, vedendo il contesto, avrei dovuto intuire che provocarli sul coraggio non era la scelta giusta per placarli. Ma a usare il segno della mente non me la sentivo.


Usalo sempre invece, che ti da esperienza xD
Io lo sviluppavo sempre proprio per quello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per esempio, quando i tizi ti rompono le scatole fuori dalla locanda, ho risposto la prima opzione, qualcosa tipo "tre contro uno ? coraggiosi.." che ha dato il via alla rissa. Anche se il mio scopo non era propriamente menare le mani. Come faccio a capire quale opzione fa cosa ? Forse, vedendo il contesto, avrei dovuto intuire che provocarli sul coraggio non era la scelta giusta per placarli. Ma a usare il segno della mente non me la sentivo.



Il segno della mente serve proprio per evitare le risse... il più delle volte, non è una regola assoluta


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Per esempio, quando i tizi ti rompono le scatole fuori dalla locanda, ho risposto la prima opzione, qualcosa tipo "tre contro uno ? coraggiosi.." che ha dato il via alla rissa. Anche se il mio scopo non era propriamente menare le mani. Come faccio a capire quale opzione fa cosa ? Forse, vedendo il contesto, avrei dovuto intuire che provocarli sul coraggio non era la scelta giusta per placarli. Ma a usare il segno della mente non me la sentivo.



Quasi ogni scelta che fai genera poi delle conseguenze, come ad esempio quella rissa. Ma ripeto, il bello secondo me è proprio giocarci come lo si vuole. Però capisco cosa intendi, delle volte scegli una risposta e non succede proprio quello che volevi, ma in fondo non è proprio cosi anche nella realtà? 

Goditelo!!!


----------



## vota DC (12 Dicembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il bello di questo gioco è che non ci sono scelte giuste o sbagliate, ogni decisione ha sempre le sue luci e le sue ombre.
> Non è un gioco come GTA o Infamous, dove puoi scegliere una strada buona o cattiva.



In GTA non ricordo nessuna grande decisione a differenza di tutti i titoli del Witcher! Forse intendi Mass Effect dove in effetti c'è rinnegato ed eroe.


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In GTA non ricordo nessuna grande decisione a differenza di tutti i titoli del Witcher! Forse intendi Mass Effect dove in effetti c'è rinnegato ed eroe.



Forse si confonde con Red Deade Redempion della RockStar


----------



## Gekyn (12 Dicembre 2015)

C è un cap level?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2015)

Per quel che riguarda GTA non mi riferivo a un sistema di scelte, ma intendevo che volendo puoi anche comportarti come un pazzo serial killer terrorista sterminando pedoni e facendo cose terribili, fin dall'inizio... cosa che non puoi fare con Geralt, che in sostanza è un personaggio buono, con un carattere e un'etica ben definite.
Poi come ha ricordato Jino,con Red Dead hanno dato più rilevanza e impatto ai comportamenti cattivi, con un sistema di reputazione.
Non sono stato chiaro io nel metterlo vicino a Infamous come esempio, ma volevo solo mostrare due approcci di libertà diversa concessa al giocatore che non sono caratteristica di The Witcher 
Con il buon Geralt ogni scelta non si può definire giusta o sbagliata, bianco o nero. E così e' molto più bello e realistico.



Gekyn ha scritto:


> C è un cap level?



No, addirittura con il New Game Plus puoi anche arrivare a livello 70 e oltre.


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2015)

Ho delle domandine:

1) Le missioni tipo livello consigliato 23 eccetera. Io sono al livello 4. Ho paura però che se procedo con la trama principale, alcune svaniranno, come mi è successo a frutteto bianco o come si chiama, alcune secondarie non erano più presenti per essere svolte. Però mi sa che l'unico modo di levellare, oltre a fare le missioni adatte al mio livello, sia proseguire con la storia...cosa mi dite a riguardo di ciò ?

2) I mostri a cui si rigenera la vita, li ammazzo semplicemente dandogli bastonate più veloci della loro rigenerazione ? 

3) Come si ruba ?


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ho delle domandine:
> 
> 1) Le missioni tipo livello consigliato 23 eccetera. Io sono al livello 4. Ho paura però che se procedo con la trama principale, alcune svaniranno, come mi è successo a frutteto bianco o come si chiama, alcune secondarie non erano più presenti per essere svolte. Però mi sa che l'unico modo di levellare, oltre a fare le missioni adatte al mio livello, sia proseguire con la storia...cosa mi dite a riguardo di ciò ?
> 
> ...



1. Fare missioni con livelli molto alti rispetto al tuo non ti porta più exp, anzi. Sono le missioni attorno al tuo livello quelle che ti portano i maggior exp. 

2. Non ricordo di aver avuto particolari difficoltà con mostri che rigenerano, basta mazzare.

3. Si può rubare!?


----------



## Sherlocked (18 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> 1. Fare missioni con livelli molto alti rispetto al tuo non ti porta più exp, anzi. Sono le missioni attorno al tuo livello quelle che ti portano i maggior exp.
> 
> 2. Non ricordo di aver avuto particolari difficoltà con mostri che rigenerano, basta mazzare.
> 
> 3. Si può rubare!?



Ma se proseguo nella storia poi le missioni scompaiono ?

Sul rubare, boh, uno dei consigli in sovraschermo è qualcosa tipo "non rubare, ma se proprio devi, non farti vedere"


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma se proseguo nella storia poi le missioni scompaiono ?
> 
> Sul rubare, boh, uno dei consigli in sovraschermo è qualcosa tipo "non rubare, ma se proprio devi, non farti vedere"



Ah ok. Si tratta di prendere gli oggetti che vedi all'interno delle casse, se nelle vicinanze c'è qualche guardia che ti vede t'attacca e credimi, si fa dura. 

Alcune missioni secondarie con il proseguio della storia possono anche sparire effettivamente, però diciamo che se tu le segui in base al tuo livello vai tranquillo, in linea di massima le fai tutte.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Dicembre 2015)

Aggiornamento: ho appena detto ti amo a Triss, facendola restare. Poco prima mi ero fiondato la maga bionda. Non è possibile lasciarsele scappare queste maghe, sono una più pheega dell'altra, a costo di sacrificare innocenti devo fiondarmele tutte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: ho appena detto ti amo a Triss, facendola restare. Poco prima mi ero fiondato la maga bionda. Non è possibile lasciarsele scappare queste maghe, sono una più pheega dell'altra, a costo di sacrificare innocenti devo fiondarmele tutte



Però ricorda che in teoria dovresti scegliere "ufficialmente" una sola tra Triss e Yennefer, e ormai la tua strada è stata decisa.
Questo non ti vieterà ovviamente di divertirti anche con Yennefer(e come sarebbe possibile resisterle? ). Ma se andrai con entrambe, senza spoilerare, dovrai accettarne anche le conseguenze 
Nulla di sconvolgente che ti rovina il gioco o l'epilogo eh, però la tua linea alla Bobo Vieri segnerà il destino amoroso di Geralt 

Massima libertà invece con tutte le altre donne del gioco, Keira compresa.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Dicembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però ricorda che in teoria dovresti scegliere "ufficialmente" una sola tra Triss e Yennefer, e ormai la tua strada è stata decisa.
> Questo non ti vieterà ovviamente di divertirti anche con Yennefer(e come sarebbe possibile resisterle? ). Ma se andrai con entrambe, senza spoilerare, dovrai accettarne anche le conseguenze
> Nulla di sconvolgente che ti rovina il gioco o l'epilogo eh, però la tua linea alla Bobo Vieri segnerà il destino amoroso di Geralt
> 
> Massima libertà invece con tutte le altre donne del gioco, Keira compresa.



Bè Triss è red head, scelgo lei tutta la vita  ma mi stai dicendo che se fiondo anche Yen poi Triss si incazza ? Pure per una scappatella ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Bè Triss è red head, scelgo lei tutta la vita  ma mi stai dicendo che se fiondo anche Yen poi Triss si incazza ? Pure per una scappatella ?



Una cosa che succederà se fiondi entrambe è anche divertente, se farai così ne riparleremo più avanti


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2015)

Triss, l'amo  m'ero ripromesso lei e basta. Ma poi sapete, le occasioni capitano e.....


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Triss, l'amo  m'ero ripromesso lei e basta. Ma poi sapete, le occasioni capitano e.....



Si ma io con lei voglio starci


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Dicembre 2015)

Non ce l'ho fatta a resistere a Yen, ho dovuto darci dentro sull'unicorno  Spero in futuro di poter scegliere tra una delle due, nonostante me le sia bombate entrambe.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho fatta a resistere a Yen, ho dovuto darci dentro sull'unicorno  Spero in futuro di poter scegliere tra una delle due, nonostante me le sia bombate entrambe.



Hai capito cosa intendevo?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Spero in futuro di poter scegliere tra una delle due, nonostante me le sia bombate entrambe.



.. io ti avevo avvertito 

Ma l'unicorno è l'unicorno...


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Dicembre 2015)

E dai ragazzi come potevo dire di no a Yen, con quella lingerie nera di pizzo, cristo  gioco maledetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E dai ragazzi come potevo dire di no a Yen, con quella lingerie nera di pizzo, cristo  gioco maledetto



Ci sarà una missione a lei dedicata in cui volendo potrai spezzarle il cuore, ma non so se a questo punto la trombata sia già decisiva. 
Vediamo un po' cosa succederà a te


----------



## ignaxio (27 Gennaio 2016)

Curiosità: Sto giocando, e sono al livello 20.

Ho tralasciato molto il gioco Gwent di carte, spero che non sia fondamentale per la storia 

voi ci avete giocato molto?


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Curiosità: Sto giocando, e sono al livello 20.
> 
> Ho tralasciato molto il gioco Gwent di carte, spero che non sia fondamentale per la storia
> 
> voi ci avete giocato molto?



Per la storia non conta nulla. Io si ci ho giocato tanto perchè mi piaceva.


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2018)

Sto giocando e ho terminato tutta Velen. La ricerca continua a Novigrad che ricorda molto la fase finale del primo capitolo con il ritorno del simpatico fuoco eterno.
La missione "Sognando Novigrad" subito dopo Triss dove bisogna risvegliare la maga onirica è un CAPOLAVORO e mi segnala come obiettivo:
*Bruciare i cardi nel forno*



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E dai ragazzi come potevo dire di no a Yen, con quella lingerie nera di pizzo, cristo  gioco maledetto



Sta con gli imperiali che sono persone false, potrebbe essere un'illusione come le megere della palude che nell'arazzo hanno un aspetto diverso! Se poi Geralt smemorato in witcher 1 e 2 si ricorda di Triss e persino degli amici maschi ma non di lei ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## Gas (3 Novembre 2020)

Dopo averne sentito parlare benissimo da tutti, mi sono finalmente buttato su questo titolo.
Sicuramente carino, non mi pento di averlo preso, è decisamente più longevo di quanto mi aspettassi, sono a livello 31 e ho ancora tantissime cose da fare e posti da esplorare.
All'inizio faticavo contro ogni mostriciattolo ma ora mi pare di essere anche troppo forte, praticamente nessun mostro rappresenta più una difficoltà.
Una cosa che trovo per certi versi seccante ma dall'altra parte bilanciata sono le risorse per creare pozioni, etc... nonostante io raccolga praticamente tutto quel che trovo in giro mi mancano sempre ingredienti per fare le pozioni, non è come in Skyrim che a un certo punto hai millemila pozioni di ogni cosa, per questo trovo sia bilanciato ma anche seccante perchè porca miseria almeno il 90% delle pozioni non le posso mai preparare. Anche i soldi sono molto bilanciati, non piovono dal cielo come se non ci fosse un domani.
Un filo seccante anche che le armature e le spade si possano usare solo dopo un certo livello, in pratica viene a mancare quella goduria del "ho trovato la spada super mega!!!", perchè trovi solo roba del tuo livello. Se da livello 30 salgo a 31, essendo già tutto attrezzato di roba di livello 30, cambia davvero poco prendere cose del livello 31.
Voglioso di un'arma tosta mi sono fatto da solo una spada di livello 45 ma ovviamente se ne sta lì nel mio inventario inutilizzabile... 
La storia è splendida ma ammetto che una cosa che avevo sentito in una videorecensione ha afflitto anche me... i dialoghi sono letteralmente interminabili! So che molti diranno che è il bello della storia, però se uno ha voglia di giocare, dialoghi continui e infiniti diventano solo un peso, difatti pur riconoscendo la bellezza della storia mi sono ritrovato a saltarli completamente tutti.

Il gioco di carte GWENT è BELLISSIMISSIMO !!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dopo averne sentito parlare benissimo da tutti, mi sono finalmente buttato su questo titolo.
> Sicuramente carino, non mi pento di averlo preso, è decisamente più longevo di quanto mi aspettassi, sono a livello 31 e ho ancora tantissime cose da fare e posti da esplorare.
> All'inizio faticavo contro ogni mostriciattolo ma ora mi pare di essere anche troppo forte, praticamente nessun mostro rappresenta più una difficoltà.
> Una cosa che trovo per certi versi seccante ma dall'altra parte bilanciata sono le risorse per creare pozioni, etc... nonostante io raccolga praticamente tutto quel che trovo in giro mi mancano sempre ingredienti per fare le pozioni, non è come in Skyrim che a un certo punto hai millemila pozioni di ogni cosa, per questo trovo sia bilanciato ma anche seccante perchè porca miseria almeno il 90% delle pozioni non le posso mai preparare. Anche i soldi sono molto bilanciati, non piovono dal cielo come se non ci fosse un domani.
> ...



Mi raccomando le espansioni... Heart of Stone ha una storia bellissima e un nemico memorabile, Blood and Wine un'ambientazione completamente nuova e da orgasmo visivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Finito ora per la seconda volta, inutile aggiungere commenti che già avete fatto voi, é un capolavoro, la storia, il contorno, le scelte, la mole di cose da fare, difficile annoiarsi


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



io son pazzo per le rosse, Triss tutta la vita


----------



## Giofa (18 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finito ora per la seconda volta, inutile aggiungere commenti che già avete fatto voi, é un capolavoro, la storia, il contorno, le scelte, la mole di cose da fare, difficile annoiarsi
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Per la seconda volta? Sei un pazzo, io ci sto giocando da mesi (non troppo) ma sembra infinito


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Per la seconda volta? Sei un pazzo, io ci sto giocando da mesi (non troppo) ma sembra infinito


Si ma ce l'ho da una vita, poi calcola che le seconda partita ho fatto solo la storia principale per godermi un finale diverso, la prima volta che ci giochi invece si cerca di fare tutto, trovare tutte le armi e le armature. A me interessava solo bombare Triss e trovare Ciri


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finito ora per la seconda volta, inutile aggiungere commenti che già avete fatto voi, é un capolavoro, la storia, il contorno, le scelte, la mole di cose da fare, difficile annoiarsi
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Anche io l’ho giocato 2 volte, l’ultima durante il longdaun. È sempre un capolavoro assoluto e invecchia benissimo.
Io preferisco l’altra  
La seconda volta mi sono beccato il 2 di picche


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si ma ce l'ho da una vita, poi calcola che le seconda partita ho fatto solo la storia principale per godermi un finale diverso, la prima volta che ci giochi invece si cerca di fare tutto, trovare tutte le armi e le armature. A me interessava solo bombare Triss e trovare Ciri


Ahahhaha
Io anche la seconda volta l’ho completato al 100%


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io l’ho giocato 2 volte, l’ultima durante il longdaun. È sempre un capolavoro assoluto e invecchia benissimo.
> Io preferisco l’altra
> La seconda volta mi sono beccato il 2 di picche


Io l'ho beccato la prima volta, ho voluto fare il galletto con tutto il genere femminile e mi hanno fatto la sorpresa, per questo ho voluto assolutamente rigiocarlo


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho beccato la prima volta, ho voluto fare il galletto con tutto il genere femminile e mi hanno fatto la sorpresa, per questo ho voluto assolutamente rigiocarlo


Io la prima volta ho scelto jennefer ma la seconda volta non ci ho capito più nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2022)

Quest'anno uscirà la versione next-gen tutta messa a lucido, dovrete rigiocarvelo una terza volta

Per il prossimo lockdown e la prossima variante!


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io l’ho giocato 2 volte, l’ultima durante il longdaun. È sempre un capolavoro assoluto e invecchia benissimo.
> Io preferisco l’altra
> La seconda volta mi sono beccato il 2 di picche


Tra l'altro in questi 7 anni non vedo miglioramento di grafica in giro, dovessero fare una nuova versione moderna dieci anni dopo l'uscita converrebbe puntare ad altri elementi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro in questi 7 anni non vedo miglioramento di grafica in giro, dovessero fare una nuova versione moderna dieci anni dopo l'uscita converrebbe puntare ad altri elementi.


No dai i miglioramenti ci sono eccome. La fine generazione sta tirando fuori delle perle. The Witcher ha la fortuna di essere stato fatto molto bene nel periodo di apice di questa generazione.
Basta vedere God of war, soprattutto Red Dead Redemption 2, the last of us 2, ghost of tsushima ecc, per notare un grande salto di grafica


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quest'anno uscirà la versione next-gen tutta messa a lucido, dovrete rigiocarvelo una terza volta
> 
> Per il prossimo lockdown e la prossima variante!


Voglio prendere la versione per switch.
Sto già giocando alla trilogia di gta e poi prenderò pure skyrim sempre per switch. Inoltre sto giocando ad avengers su ps4, devo giocare a the last of us 2, far cry 6, spiderman inclusivo, death stranding e altro. Direi che sono coperto per tutti i lockdown e le varianti


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io la prima volta ho scelto jennefer ma la seconda volta non ci ho capito più nulla


Eh, con tutte quelle scelte tra trama base e secondaria é difficile ripetersi per filo e per segno, comunque la storia mi é piaciuta un sacco, lo metto certamente tra i miei 3 preferiti, last of us, horizon e questo, li considero 3 capolavori.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, con tutte quelle scelte tra trama base e secondaria é difficile ripetersi per filo e per segno, comunque la storia mi é piaciuta un sacco, lo metto certamente tra i miei 3 preferiti, last of us, horizon e questo, li considero 3 capolavori.


Leggiti i libri, capirai molte più cose.
Io ho letto il primo e sono al secondo. Davvero una bellissima serie z
Horizob l’ho trovato un gioco bellissimo ma decisamente sottovalutato. Ho trovato pure molto bello days gone che è stato volutamente boicottato.
Sei puoi recupera ghost of tsushima e red dead redemption 2


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Leggiti i libri, capirai molte più cose.
> Io ho letto il primo e sono al secondo. Davvero una bellissima serie z
> Horizob l’ho trovato un gioco bellissimo ma decisamente sottovalutato. Ho trovato pure molto bello days gone che è stato volutamente boicottato.
> Sei puoi recupera ghost of tsushima e red dead redemption 2


I libri li ho tutti, presi tipo 2 anni fa in super sconto, ho cominciato pure io il secondo proprio settimana scorsa, molto belli, e mi dicono che la serie invece non sia affatto fedele ai libri, per ora son restio a iniziarla proprio per questo. 

Days gone me lo consiglia a ripetizione pure un mio amico, lui lo mette appena sotto a quelli che ho elencato sopra, conoscendo i suoi gusti probabilmente piace pure a me. 

Ps, pure all'amica ragazza piace più Yennefer di Triss, ma principalmente perché pure lei é una rompiballe mora, e sa perfettamente quanto mi piacciono le rosse


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> I libri li ho tutti, presi tipo 2 anni fa in super sconto, ho cominciato pure io il secondo proprio settimana scorsa, molto belli, e mi dicono che la serie invece non sia affatto fedele ai libri, per ora son restio a iniziarla proprio per questo.
> 
> Days gone me lo consiglia a ripetizione pure un mio amico, lui lo mette appena sotto a quelli che ho elencato sopra, conoscendo i suoi gusti probabilmente piace pure a me.
> 
> Ps, pure all'amica ragazza piace più Yennefer di Triss, ma principalmente perché pure lei é una rompiballe mora, e sa perfettamente quanto mi piacciono le rosse


La serie è buona, abbastanza fedele ma poteva essere fatta meglio sicuramente. Non avrei scelto Cavill per fare Geralt, anche se è molto bravo. Per me, per noi tutti Geralt e la serie the Witcher è quella dei videogiochi. Comunque la serie ha la consulenza dell’autore dei libri (nome polacco impronunciabile  )..

comunque tranne il tifo, abbiamo parecchie cose in comune, ora capisco perché andiamo d’accordo


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La serie è buona, abbastanza fedele ma poteva essere fatta meglio sicuramente. Non avrei scelto Cavill per fare Geralt, anche se è molto bravo. Per me, per noi tutti Geralt e la serie the Witcher è quella dei videogiochi. *Comunque la serie ha la consulenza dell’autore dei libri* (nome polacco impronunciabile  )..
> 
> comunque tranne il tifo, abbiamo parecchie cose in comune, ora capisco perché andiamo d’accordo


Buono a sapersi  quando avrò un attimo di calma me la guarderò volentieri, per ora ho i libri da finire.


----------



## sunburn (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Leggiti i libri, capirai molte più cose.
> Io ho letto il primo e sono al secondo. Davvero una bellissima serie z
> Horizob l’ho trovato un gioco bellissimo ma decisamente sottovalutato. Ho trovato pure molto bello days gone che è stato volutamente boicottato.
> Sei puoi recupera ghost of tsushima e red dead redemption 2


Rdr 2 per me è una roba pazzesca! L’ho adorato. Sto ancora cercando di capire come giocare al primo(io ho fatto il salto diretto dalla ps 1 alla ps 4, quindi mi sono perso parecchi giochi).

Di Ghost of Tsushima mi sono piaciute molto la trama e l’ambientazione. Come tipologia non è particolarmente originale essendo molto simile ad altri, però merita.
A proposito… Ho visto che è uscita una seconda parte(“director’s cut) ma non son sicuro di aver capito bene come funziona: scarico dal PlayStation store e fa tutto la console per quanto riguarda il caricamento dei progressi della prima parte?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Buono a sapersi  quando avrò un attimo di calma me la guarderò volentieri, per ora ho i libri da finire.


È che la scelta degli interpreti non è il massimo secondo me


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Rdr 2 per me è una roba pazzesca! L’ho adorato. Sto ancora cercando di capire come giocare al primo(io ho fatto il salto diretto dalla ps 1 alla ps 4, quindi mi sono perso parecchi giochi).
> 
> Di Ghost of Tsushima mi sono piaciute molto la trama e l’ambientazione. Come tipologia non è particolarmente originale essendo molto simile ad altri, però merita.
> A proposito… Ho visto che è uscita una seconda parte(“director’s cut) ma non son sicuro di aver capito bene come funziona: scarico dal PlayStation store e fa tutto la console per quanto riguarda il caricamento dei progressi della prima parte?


Rdr 2 ha me ha fatto letteralmente impazzire.
Il miglior gioco di sempre secondo me anche perché io adoro quel tipo di ambientazione e periodo storico. Poi hanno azzeccato tutto: ambientazione, cura per i dettagli, accuratezza storica, trama perfetta, personaggi ben definiti e credibili ma soprattutto ARTHUR MORGAN. Per me, tra i primi 3 personaggi di sempre. Ma il finale? Che mi mette sempre i brividi? Con “Unshaken” in sottofondo, una canzone meravigliosa e che è perfetta per quel momento. Praticamente perfetto.

Il primo, che poi è un sequel, lo giocai su Xbox 360 e ad oggi non so come sia possibile averlo, almeno su ps4. Ad oggi non credo sia possibile averlo.

ghost of tsushima è un capolavoro grafico, dettagli e ambientazione paurose, trama per me magnifica con il viaggio difficile di un nobile decaduto. Poi ragazzi, l’ambientazione del Giappone Semgoku, fatto di samurai, onore, guerra, rispetto e forza. L’ho amato e lo voglio rigiocare forse proprio con la director’s cut ma non ho capito bene come funziona sai?


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No dai i miglioramenti ci sono eccome. La fine generazione sta tirando fuori delle perle. The Witcher ha la fortuna di essere stato fatto molto bene nel periodo di apice di questa generazione.
> Basta vedere God of war, soprattutto Red Dead Redemption 2, the last of us 2, ghost of tsushima ecc, per notare un grande salto di grafica


Ma secondo me sempre poca roba rispetto a 7 anni in altri contesti. Tipo alone in the dark 1992-Resident evil 3 Nemesis 1999 oppure morrowind 2003-mass effect 2010.
Giocare con grafica migliorata cambierebbe se Witcher 3 fosse stato poligonale. Possono migliorare altre cose, tipo il boss finale di Witcher 3 ha qualcosa tipo 5 attacchi diversi, il primo boss di bloodborne ne ha 9.
Altre cose interessanti che Witcher 3 è un po' pioniere è che gli insediamenti cambiano proprietario a seconda di come va la guerra (quasi tutti gli rpg ti dicono al massimo con slider o filmato "chi vince alla fine" senza mostrare nulla durante la partita) anche se gli effetti si vedono solo verso la fine, in titoli più nuovi come dying light 2 hanno promesso di farlo costantemente (anche se uscendo a febbraio non so se è implementato meglio).


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me sempre poca roba rispetto a 7 anni in altri contesti. Tipo alone in the dark 1992-Resident evil 3 Nemesis 1999 oppure morrowind 2003-mass effect 2010.
> Giocare con grafica migliorata cambierebbe se Witcher 3 fosse stato poligonale. Possono migliorare altre cose, tipo il boss finale di Witcher 3 ha qualcosa tipo 5 attacchi diversi, il primo boss di bloodborne ne ha 9.
> Altre cose interessanti che Witcher 3 è un po' pioniere è che gli insediamenti cambiano proprietario a seconda di come va la guerra (quasi tutti gli rpg ti dicono al massimo con slider o filmato "chi vince alla fine" senza mostrare nulla durante la partita) anche se gli effetti si vedono solo verso la fine, in titoli più nuovi come dying light 2 hanno promesso di farlo costantemente (anche se uscendo a febbraio non so se è implementato meglio).


È semplicemente un gioco figlio dei suoi tempi in ogni aspetto. Anche la grafica è migliorabile e secondo me rende molto più immersivo il gioco?


----------



## vota DC (20 Gennaio 2022)

Bloodborne è uscito lo stesso anno, il motivo per cui i boss sono molto più semplicistico è dovuto al fatto che gli sviluppatori sono più esperti in certi aspetti come nel creare un mondo vivo (ci sono riusciti con Witcher 3 a novigrad basta vedere i bimbi che giocano per strada e cambiano pure gioco e tutti che si rifugiano se piove, NON ci sono riusciti con cyberpunk nonostante sia uscito dopo) ma con il componente action hanno appena iniziato con Witcher 2 (il primo il combattimento era scegli stile leggero o pesante, sembrava quasi un gioco a turni) mentre quelli di bloodborne avevano già fatto una sequela di giochi simili perfezionandosi sempre di più in quella nicchia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È che la scelta degli interpreti non è il massimo secondo me


É già tanto che non abbiano messo Obama ad interpretare Geralt


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quindi è tempo di una nuova run?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É già tanto che non abbiano messo Obama ad interpretare Geralt


Non potevano,ma scommetto che nel prossimo The Witcher avremo qualcosa del genere nel remake di Dead Space hanno trasformato le ragazze in donne anziane e super vestite.
In Masse Effect Legendary edition hanno tolto il culo di Miranda perché "troppo prosperoso"

Capite in che degrado stiamo finendo ??


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Rdr 2 ha me ha fatto letteralmente impazzire.
> Il miglior gioco di sempre secondo me anche perché io adoro quel tipo di ambientazione e periodo storico. Poi hanno azzeccato tutto: ambientazione, cura per i dettagli, accuratezza storica, trama perfetta, personaggi ben definiti e credibili ma soprattutto ARTHUR MORGAN. Per me, tra i primi 3 personaggi di sempre. Ma il finale? Che mi mette sempre i brividi? Con “Unshaken” in sottofondo, una canzone meravigliosa e che è perfetta per quel momento. Praticamente perfetto.
> 
> Il primo, che poi è un sequel, lo giocai su Xbox 360 e ad oggi non so come sia possibile averlo, almeno su ps4. Ad oggi non credo sia possibile averlo.
> ...


Io RDR2 l'ho cominciato e dopo una ventina di ore l'ho mollato per noia. Però devo ammettere che ha il graficone, i paesaggi sono spettacolari. La cura dei personaggi,dettagli,quantità di oggetti a schermo....Tecnicamente un capolavoro.


----------



## vota DC (15 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Io RDR2 l'ho cominciato e dopo una ventina di ore l'ho mollato per noia. Però devo ammettere che ha il graficone, i paesaggi sono spettacolari. La cura dei personaggi,dettagli,quantità di oggetti a schermo....Tecnicamente un capolavoro.


Mio cugino ha rdr2 su steam e l'ha provato sul mio PC appena comprato per vedere come girava, però non era così impressionato e ha provato Kcd che è uscito due anni prima. Rdr2 ha grafica semplificata per uscire su console più deboli, la grafica non è il suo punto forte però essendo la formula Rockstar ha ben altri punti forti. Ci si stanca solo perché è meno innovativo ma per chi non ha giocato al primo o a nessun GTA è una bomba.


----------



## GioCampo (15 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è tempo di una nuova run?


Devo scaricare l'update per ps5. È giunto il tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Devo scaricare l'update per ps5. È giunto il tempo.



Io l'ho già installato, anche se non avrò tempo per fare una nuova run di 300 ore. Gioco solo un po', ma certo che è sempre bello riemergersi in questo mondo.
Modalità a 60 fps davvero di impatto.

Non mi ricordavo più che iniziava con le chiappe di Yennefer


----------



## Hellscream (16 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io l'ho già installato, anche se non avrò tempo per fare una nuova run di 300 ore. Gioco solo un po', ma certo che è sempre bello riemergersi in questo mondo.
> Modalità a 60 fps davvero di impatto.
> 
> *Non mi ricordavo più che iniziava con le chiappe di Yennefer *


Si vede che è un gioco figlio di altri tempi


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io l'ho già installato, anche se non avrò tempo per fare una nuova run di 300 ore. Gioco solo un po', ma certo che è sempre bello riemergersi in questo mondo.
> Modalità a 60 fps davvero di impatto.
> 
> Non mi ricordavo più che iniziava con le chiappe di Yennefer


Gran belle chiappe, ma resto sempre della parrocchia Triss


----------

